# Pomp rig question



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

I have seen several set up pictures on here lately that have yellow or hi vis green plastic beads near the hooks. Is this a pomp rig only thing, or should I have that on my "whatever" rig. I currently have a couple double hook rigs set up that were purchased in Arkansas Academy sports that worked pretty well last year that are just a 18" single drop line with 2 hook leaders off of it. Is this similar to a pomp rig, or completely different. Is one for sure better than the other, will I increase productivity if i get rid of the rigs I have now? I will try to post a picture tonight if anyone is wondering what I am talking about. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

The beads and floats aren't neccessary, but in certain situations it can help spark a bite. The important thing with your rigs is to make sure it's not the kind tied with heavy mono, metal crimps, and tons of beads. These rigs just have too much on them and it spooks the fish.

-Jason


----------



## tcsurfisher (Jan 30, 2008)

40#mono 1 circle hook weight works well for me and make them watching tv at night


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

> *j_purdy (5/4/2009)*The beads and floats aren't neccessary, but in certain situations it can help spark a bite. The important thing with your rigs is to make sure it's not the kind tied with heavy mono, metal crimps, and tons of beads. These rigs just have too much on them and it spooks the fish.
> 
> -Jason


Well the ones I have are crimped with beads and from the sounds of it, exactly wrong! 

Thanks for the pics, I may try to work on a few of them the next couple of weeks while watching some tv. 

Very much appreciated


----------



## pvchunter (May 6, 2009)

Sleepy, I was wondering the same thing...I did pretty well this past weekend forsomewhat of a rookie, whilein Destin with the Reds and Pompanos. I usually use a set up that lets the bait slide with the current but b/c of seaweed that wasn't working so went with a mustad pompano rig from Wal Martwithhi vis foam. they seemed to work well and i guess kept the bait off the bottom b/c i didn't catch nearly as many rays or cats as normal. so i've got basicallythe same question, what keeps people from throwing these same rigs all season to keep the bait away from the "bottom feeders?" (I realize reds can be bottom feeders too.)


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pompano Rigs: KISS; Keep it simle with minimum hardware. The only hardware absolutely necessary is the sinker and hook. I have also use brined shrimp for years. Sometimes better(and more available) than sand fleas.



Re: Bottom feeders: A pompano is a bottom feeder. I use jigs and you must keep the jig bumping the bottom, throwing up spurts of sand. The fish will hit it on the fall.



Oh yes; I paint my sinkers with fluorescent orange paint. JMHO C2


----------

